# Lenovo G505S Sound Works, Having problem with HeadPhones



## rami_bachar (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi,
This is very "famous" issue but couldn't fix it still.

I can only use my headphones when switching manually with

```
hw.snd.default_unit="[1,2]"
```


```
hdac0: <ATI (0x9902) HDA Controller> mem 0xf0244000-0xf0247fff irq 18 at device 1.1 on pci0
hdac0: hdac_get_capabilities: Invalid corb size (0)
device_attach: hdac0 attach returned 6
hdac0: <Generic (0x780d1022) HDA Controller> mem 0xf0240000-0xf0243fff irq 16 at device 20.2 on pci0
hdacc0: <Conexant (0x5115) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Conexant (0x5115) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Conexant (0x5115) (Analog)> at nid 23 and 26 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Conexant (0x5115) (Right Analog)> at nid 22 and 25 on hdaa0
hdac0: <ATI (0x9902) HDA Controller> mem 0xf0244000-0xf0247fff irq 18 at device 1.1 on pci0
hdac0: hdac_get_capabilities: Invalid corb size (0)
device_attach: hdac0 attach returned 6
hdac0: <Generic (0x780d1022) HDA Controller> mem 0xf0240000-0xf0243fff irq 16 at device 20.2 on pci0
hdacc0: <Conexant (0x5115) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Conexant (0x5115) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Conexant (0x5115) (Analog)> at nid 23 and 26 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Conexant (0x5115) (Right Analog)> at nid 22 and 25 on hdaa0
hdac0: <ATI (0x9902) HDA Controller> mem 0xf0244000-0xf0247fff irq 18 at device 1.1 on pci0
hdac0: hdac_get_capabilities: Invalid corb size (0)
device_attach: hdac0 attach returned 6
hdac0: <Generic (0x780d1022) HDA Controller> mem 0xf0240000-0xf0243fff irq 16 at device 20.2 on pci0
hdacc0: <Conexant (0x5115) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Conexant (0x5115) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Conexant (0x5115) (Analog)> at nid 23 and 26 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Conexant (0x5115) (Right Analog)> at nid 22 and 25 on hdaa0
```


```
cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Conexant (0x5115) (Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm1: <Conexant (0x5115) (Right Analog)> (play/rec) default
```

Tried to play with the nid addresses but couldn't figure it out with the right nid numbers.


```
int.hdac.0.cad0.nidXX.config="as=2 seq=0 device=Speaker"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nidXX.config="as=2 seq=15 device=Headphones"
```

Or it's something else?

Thanks.


----------



## killnine (Dec 30, 2014)

Try running `sudo sysctl dev.hdac.0.pindump=1` followed by `dmesg` to get a dump with nids and such.


----------



## rami_bachar (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks will try and let you know.


----------

